# دقااائق



## جوو الرياض (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*الدقيقة الأولى


// مأساة //

أن تصبح كما الأعمى الذي يتكئ على كتف شخص غريب ..
لا يعلم كيف سيكون نهاية الطريق الذي سيوصله إليه !



الدقيقة الثانية

//غباء//

عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكاناً يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم ..
لعلم منهم بأنك (طيب) .. ف ستسكت ولن تواجه !




الدقيقة الثالثة

//سُخط //

عندما ترى إنسان ظاهره ملتزم .. وداخله إنسان مغتاب ومنافق ..
لم ينسى أن البشر لن يروه ولكنه نسي أن فوقه من يراه !



الدقيقة الرابعة

//غرابة //

عندما يكون كل الناس معك .. خوفاً منك ومن لسانك ..
وليس احتراماَ لك !


الدقيقة الخامسة

//خيانة//

عندما تكتم أخطاء غيرك خوفاً عليهم ووفاء منك لهم ..
وتصطدم بأن أخطاءهم نُشرت بين الناس على أنها أخطاءك أنت ..
وهم .. طاهرون من الخطأ !



الدقيقة السادسة

//فلسفة //

عندما تتحدث وتتحدث ..
ولا تعرف كيف يكون الاصغاء للغير !!



الدقيقة السابعة

// قناع ؟!//

عندما ترى فلان يهلل بقدوم شخص ..
ولكنّه قبل دقائق كان يأكل لحمه رغم ريحه الطيب !!



الدقيقة الثامنة

// أين ؟!//

عندما ينقلب رأسا ًعلى عقب من كان يجمعك به كل محبة ..
فتسأل نفسك : أين تلك العشرة ؟
ولا تسمع غير صدى صوتك هو الذي يجيب على تسألك !!



الدقيقة التاسعة

// سُخط //

عندما تضع الطيبة والاحترام لهم وهم يضعونك في قائمة الانتظار ..
متى ما كساهم الملل أتوا ليبحثوا عنك !


الدقيقة العاشرة

// إهانة //

عندما ترى كلمة (أحبك) بكل مكان ..
وعلى ألسن مراهقة لا تقدرها ..
فهي أصبحت مجرد ترانيم تستعذب الأجواء !



الدقيقة الحادية عشر

//مزاجية//

عندما نأخذ أحكام ديننا متى ما تماشتْ مع أهوائنا ..
ونتناساها .. متى ما عارضت دواخلنا !



الدقيقة الثانية عشر

//استحقار//

عندما نعبس وتملئ أعيننا نظرات غريبة عند رؤية وجه فلان ..
وعندما نُسأل .. مالذي بينك وبينه ؟؟
نرد .. ((أبد بس مش من مستوانا)) ! *​




​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: دقااائق*

//غباء//

عندما تصبح بطيبتك مكاناً يٌلقي عليه المستغلون جبروتهم وأخطائهم ..
لعلم منهم بأنك (طيب) .. ف ستسكت ولن تواجه !

[align=center] 
لا اسميها غباء بقدر ماهو طيبه ...او سذااجه

سلمت اناملك جوو
وكل عام وانت بخير
[/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: دقااائق*

وانتي بخيـر وصحة وسلامة

الف شكر ع المرور


----------

